# Assistance with Cthulhu tube mod.



## TheMTLguy (20/8/20)

Afternoon all, I would really appreciate some assistance.

I purchased a Cthulhu tube mod alongwith some VapeOnly 18350 batteries, I am using a VandyVape Berserker V2 MTL rta on top with a 0.54ohm mtl fused clapton inserted.

The mod however does not fire at all, there is quite a bit of battery rattle, it feels like the battery is too short and doesn't make contact at the top and bottom simultaneously.

I would appreciate any help, and am willing to provide any more necessary information.

TIA, Dillon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (20/8/20)

I have to ask but are you sure you're using the right fitting?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (20/8/20)

Check the lever on the bottom to make sure it is not locked.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hakhan (20/8/20)

check around 8m30; i think they resolved this by placing pad under the contact. 
The allen that screws the board on may be tight and you may need to loosen it. 
Battery orientation.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheMTLguy (20/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> I have to ask but are you sure you're using the right fitting?
> View attachment 204827



This was my initial thought, but only one of the fittings are able to fit the top piece and bottom pieces.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheMTLguy (20/8/20)

Stranger said:


> Check the lever on the bottom to make sure it is not locked.


Please explain what you mean by lever?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheMTLguy (20/8/20)

Hakhan said:


> check around 8m30; i think they resolved this by placing pad under the contact.
> The allen that screws the board on may be tight and you may need to loosen it.
> Battery orientation.




I'll try and loosen the screw holding the board next, I have checked and saw that my board does indeed have the placing pad underneath the connection

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (20/8/20)

TheMTLguy said:


> Please explain what you mean by lever?


The bottom of the mod screws in, u can tighten it to fit slightly shorter batteries

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER (20/8/20)

Is your 510 pin sticking out far enough.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheMTLguy (20/8/20)

Jengz said:


> The bottom of the mod screws in, u can tighten it to fit slightly shorter batteries


Oh, thanks, I have it as tight as possible and can hear the battery rattling end to end in the mod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheMTLguy (20/8/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Is your 510 pin sticking out far enough.


Yes, I am quite certain the problem is the battery not making contact on both sides

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (20/8/20)

hi what happens when you try it in 18650 mode, does it fire ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheMTLguy (20/8/20)

vicTor said:


> hi what happens when you try it in 18650 mode, does it fire ?


Unfortunately I only have 21700 batteries available, I need to rewrap my 18650's!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (20/8/20)

TheMTLguy said:


> Yes, I am quite certain the problem is the battery not making contact on both sides


Its not possible to get battery rattle on this tube with an 18350 in 18350 mode, i just checked mine, the bottom screw in plate screws all the way in to the point that it comes oit on the other side.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheMTLguy (20/8/20)

Jengz said:


> Its not possible to get battery rattle on this tube with an 18350 in 18350 mode, i just checked mine, the bottom screw in plate screws all the way in to the point that it comes oit on the other side.


Do you mind sending me a PM?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheMTLguy (20/8/20)

Thanks all for the help, @Jengz has sorted me out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz (20/8/20)

TheMTLguy said:


> Thanks all for the help, @Jengz has sorted me out.


Anytime, enjoy bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------

